# A good laugh!!!



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Found this ad on craigslist here in MI. ENJOY!!!!

Johnson Home Repair
Drive-By Inspections
Drive by the address given and determine occupancy of the property.
Photos and information due date to be 4 days from assignment.
DAILY (NO MORE THAN 48 HOURS) -- communicate with office as to status or orders will be reassigned
Be sure to provide on master data sheet provided:
Occupancy occupied or vacant
Vacant Properties if you are marking a property vacant, we need pix from all sides of the property
Garage or Shed	possibly both
Mobile Home	single-wide or double-wide if applicable
For Sale Sign	
Condition Notes	if property appears unsecured, needs mowed, etc.

Photo Requirements:
Street Sign
House Address 
Front
All 4 sides IF VACANT
For Sale sign if present
Garage/Outbuilding
Evidence of occupancy -- car in driveway, debris, etc.



Payment Schedule:
Payment to be paid on the Friday following work completion, no less than 7 days
Payment to be:
$4.00 Per house accepted by client
Must send me a list of zip codes you can cover, your first and last name your home address including city state and zip code your phone number, when you can start, level of computer experience, level of field work experience 



Location: holland and surrounding areas
Compensation: see ad
Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
Please, no phone calls about this job!
Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeeaah Booooiiiyyyy!!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

were do I sign up!!!!!!!!!!! $4 inspection what a joke:no:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

Don't know man....it says the Holland area. Right up your alley! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

Too bad there isn't a phone number. Those are the type of ads I insist on calling and playing dumb to. Makes for good fun for me and the fellas.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

4 bucks es not bad. how much do you think the service companies get for an exterior inspection?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

:whistling


SoloEspanolraza said:


> 4 bucks es not bad. how much do you think the service companies get for an exterior inspection?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

....more than 4 bucks but by all means they are all you. We promise not to compete against you !!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

The national companies probably get like 8 or 9 for an inspection so if they pay 4 or 5 it is a fair price.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You think?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

Back away from the Modelo.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

damaton said:


> Don't know man....it says the Holland area. Right up your alley! :thumbup:


Heck yeah. Why not!!!!!! Looks like a win win to me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

SoloEspanolraza said:


> The national companies probably get like 8 or 9 for an inspection so if they pay 4 or 5 it is a fair price.


Would it still be a fair price if they were actually getting $30 per house? I'm sorry you think that's fair but when running a business $4 is a loss.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

SoloEspanolraza said:


> The national companies probably get like 8 or 9 for an inspection so if they pay 4 or 5 it is a fair price.


Que pasa mi amigo de joto. $4 es no Bueno para mi. Can you even buy a burrito for $4 these days? I accept no less than $25 for an inspection. One must factor in the total cost to do business. Even if they give you 2000 inspections which would equal $8000. Sounds good right? Add up fuel, maintenance on the vehicle, insurance, e&o, GL, cell service. Internet. Paper. Office work etc. You might actually profit about $600 in the end if you're lucky. How much is your time worth?


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Que pasa mi amigo de joto. $4 es no Bueno para mi. Can you even buy a burrito for $4 these days? I accept no less than $25 for an inspection. One must factor in the total cost to do business. Even if they give you 2000 inspections which would equal $8000. Sounds good right? Add up fuel, maintenance on the vehicle, insurance, e&o, GL, cell service. Internet. Paper. Office work etc. You might actually profit about $600 in the end if you're lucky. How much is your time worth?


Well if you can get a burrito at Taco Bell for 99¢ maybe they should have inspections for 99¢. What do you all think?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

Craiglist is the place where I would go to get amused. We were found there by one of the companies we work for. It was long time ago and since that time I didn't see any legitimate posts there. Only scammers, such Berghorst and AMS. Once we saw post supposedly by SG sub who was looking for the sub for REO where I don't think SG had many REO in the area to begin with. CL is a big place for big scammers. Wonder if someone seriously works for AMS. I know berghorst lost BOA (good for BOA).


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

NEWREO said:


> Craiglist is the place where I would go to get amused. We were found there by one of the companies we work for. It was long time ago and since that time I didn't see any legitimate posts there. Only scammers, such Berghorst and AMS. Once we saw post supposedly by SG sub who was looking for the sub for REO where I don't think SG had many REO in the area to begin with. CL is a big place for big scammers. Wonder if someone seriously works for AMS. I know berghorst lost BOA (good for BOA).


Don't get me started about Berghorst.


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't know why Berghorst gets a bad rap on here. I've only had good experiences with them. And they did not lose their Bac contract.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

I posted before but I am not going into depths again, well, may be they were offering to pay 65% from what HUD is paying??????
:no:
Off topic:
We had an approval from BOA to install water heater and re-wire basement for not kidding 720.00 including labor and materials, it also had approval to seal basement for somewhat decent. It wasn't pure BOA approval, but rather ins approval. Well, we said we really don't have electricians who runs for free and water heaters rose in cost in last 10 years. Well, we go to this house after a while and someone sprayed the whole basement with kilz, when I say whole - I mean whole thing, including dehumidifier and floor and some furnace parts for some reason where we could see foot prints of the guys who sprayed on the floor. Wonder whose style is that, hmmm, we had seen it a lot. Well, water heater wasn't installed , but it was there, standing on the floor, but basement was rewired. I want this electrician, I DO. Pls share his contact with me we do a lot of wiring, he will become reach. My guys robbing me for 65.00 per hour:wallbash:


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

What?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

What exactly is that you are asking?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

[/SIZE]


HollandPPC said:


> Found this ad on craigslist here in MI. ENJOY!!!!
> 
> Johnson Home Repair
> Drive-By Inspections
> ...






seems weve missed something $4 "Upon Acceptance" even better:thumbsup:


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

NEWREO said:


> What exactly is that you are asking?


Don't make it that easy for me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Que pasa mi amigo de joto. $4 es no Bueno para mi. Can you even buy a burrito for $4 these days? I accept no less than $25 for an inspection. One must factor in the total cost to do business. Even if they give you 2000 inspections which would equal $8000. Sounds good right? Add up fuel, maintenance on the vehicle, insurance, e&o, GL, cell service. Internet. Paper. Office work etc. You might actually profit about $600 in the end if you're lucky. How much is your time worth?


I`m with on on not accepting less than $25. I have thought for years the pay would go up on inspection. Do to gas price have tripled ,meaning I remember being asked to them for $4 when gas 1.25 gallon!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

JenkinsHB said:


> Don't make it that easy for me.


No? Don't know anyone at reasonable rate out there?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

And for that $600 you are exposing yorself to some people who are not in good places at that time in their lives. You risk them confronting you, threatening you, sicking their dog on you, chasing you down in their car, taking your license plate # and finding where you live. I know this from people who are/were in the biz.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

JenkinsHB said:


> I don't know why Berghorst gets a bad rap on here. I've only had good experiences with them. And they did not lose their Bac contract.


Well you must be the poster child for them.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

JenkinsHB said:


> I don't know why Berghorst gets a bad rap on here. I've only had good experiences with them. And they did not lose their Bac contract.


Maybe they get a bad rap because they suck. The work their contractors do is terrible. There pay is an absolute joke. Do I really need to go on?


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

JenkinsHB said:


> I don't know why Berghorst gets a bad rap on here. I've only had good experiences with them. And they did not lose their Bac contract.


Must be hard being the poster child for a shady company.


----------



## Prestigious Property (May 30, 2012)

Turn down the 4 and bid to do it for 2 then see if they make you an approved vendor. This is a J/K...I couldnt drive my truck but 15 miles total for that then what about my time... GEEZZZZ.....


----------

